# Do your fish respond to their name? How far do you think they can see?



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I have 3 fish in close proximity to each other but separate tanks. I call their name and tell them how pretty they are. They generally only start getting more excited and wiggly (each time) when I specifically say their name.

It also seems like they can see fairly well if I start feed one that is a good distance away the other fish does his I am excited I am going to get fed dance. This does not occur until I pickup the food container and open the other tank.


----------



## sainthogan (Sep 27, 2012)

I don't know about responding to names, but I imagine it's possible. They can see very far though. Mine get very excited when they see me walk in the room. I would say their tanks are a good 10-12 feet from the main door and a good 5 feet further from the bathroom door, and they can tell that I'm there from that distance.


----------



## LouiMon (Feb 21, 2013)

I have my tank in the basement and the room is about 12x24 and he gets excited as soon as I walk in the entrance on the opposite side.


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

It is not possible for fish to self-identify. Even if it were, they would not be able to hear their names and distinguish the sounds beneath the water. Fish are not aware of themselves in the way that larger animals, such as cats or dogs, are. Betta fish are no exception. It also makes sense that they would not respond to sounds for identification because they do not communicate in such a way; they did not evolve for such purposes. It is hard enough to hear underwater when the sounds come from within the water itself, let alone through the glass, water, and other sounds.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

While bettas can not self identify in the way we think of it (why they flare at their own reflection), I believe what is happening in your case is association with food. I (very gently) tap my fishes glass before I feed them and after a couple weeks of "training", they pop right up to the surface. They would definatly hear you say their names, and now they associate that sound with food.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Actually I've read that while they don't have the same time of hearing mechanism we do that it's actually very sensitive. Here is at least one article explaining their ears:

http://indianapublicmedia.org/amomentofscience/fish-hear/

So most articles I have read say they hear vibrations and they can be heard outside the tank.There isn't always or typically food involved in my interactions with my fish. You could be right that they are associating my voice with food. The reaction does seem to be specific. Penelope for example who is hiding in the back of her tank will come forward when I say her name. She does not come forward if I am saying the fishes name next to her. Now I'd agree that the association is probably not a "personhood" thing but it is interesting. It may take awhile for me to find the time but I will try to film their reactions to my voice.


----------



## waterdog (Dec 31, 2012)

Fish are ultra sensative to vibrations. Sound waves can cause numerous reactions. An example would be in my other favorite pastime, bass fishing. When the water is dirty, you use noise making lures to attract fish from greater distances.
Fish also have keen optic nerves. Being able to see not only helps them locate food, but also avoid predators.


----------



## CrazyDiamond (Feb 20, 2013)

I never call my fish by their names even though they are named, when I come home from class I just go to the tank and look in and say "Hello feesh!" like an idiot xD and they swim right up to the glass to see me. If I'm wearing my sunglasses they flare at me though, but they usually look at me or dance around, they are so silly. When I feed them if they are not present within a few seconds of my opening the lid I will tap on the glass if they are hiding they'll come to the surface for their food. Idk if they can "hear" very well, or how far they can see. I was sitting by the tank the other day and coughed pretty loud and both fish darted into their caves lol So they definitely heard that. But sound waves are just vibrations, tapping on their tank or talking real loud at the glass will cause minute vibrations they can "hear" pretty sure they recognize my face if not my voice though and they definitely recognize the bright red lid of my Omega One Fish Food container lol But they are an Old World fish adapted for living in murky rice paddy water, i imagine they can see fairly well.


----------



## Melodica (Dec 2, 2012)

I don't think mine know their names, but they respond to my voice. I can stand in front of their tanks and look at them and they don't get really excited and start doing their 'happy dance' until I start talking to them (in silly baby talk, nonetheless, haha). They will react and come to check out my fiance when he looks at them and talks to them, but they don't dance!

I think they can see well - and, like Crazy Diamond, I honestly think they recognize the food container, because when I pick it up (specifically) they react.

I believe a lot of people think bettas are boring fish that just sit around because that's what they see them doing in stores in those awful cups. They don't know how much personality the little things have. I know it's what I thought for a long time - and that's why I never got one. I'm glad I took the plunge and picked up my first boy!


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

Mine recognize me entering the room from 12 feet away, sensitive to sounds outside of the tank e.g. sneezing. they definitely recognize the sound of opening the NLS container since the foam insert scrubs against the lid. They'd dance for food, jump for food. I now have to cover the cup when I get them out for inspection or WC since they jump at the sight of my hand and I am wimpy owner.

I do call their names by calling them at the top of the tank to generate a certain sound wave since their names are different. I guess it works, but IDK, it could be my own imagination.


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

I don't know if my fish know their names, but they do react when I talk to them. I play with them all the time, but I think they have started to associate my fingers with food. Unless my hand is completely in the water, my female betta will nip at my fingers since I've started finger feeding her. She bites hard, man! D: She like, latches on and doesn't let go until she realizes she missed the food.

I know they can see very well, since I can be clear across the room and they'll start wiggling. Sometimes Patriot notices me looking at him and he'll flare at me, even though I'm not even near his tank.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Since me communicating with my fish is usually shouting at them to get away from the end of the siphon or else, they don't really respond to me and my idle threats.

I think a probable reason for fish responding to their names, is that they are probably responding to the unique set of vibrations for each name. If you have been feeding them while mentioning their name, the fish may come to associate that sound with the possibility of food and is therefore responding to it. 

It's much the same way that my fish all respond to a tap on the front panel of their glass, because that is the sound they have come to associate with food.


----------



## CrazyDiamond (Feb 20, 2013)

bettacrazygirl86 said:


> Sometimes Patriot notices me looking at him and he'll flare at me, even though I'm not even near his tank.


I'm glad I'm not the only one. I'll be watching tv and then turn around (I can see the fish in the reflection of the screen and they are totally fine when I am watching tv) and Floyd flares at me, every time I turn around to look at him xD like "Don't stare at me!!!" I'm like FINE GAWD! xD


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

CrazyDiamond said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one. I'll be watching tv and then turn around (I can see the fish in the reflection of the screen and they are totally fine when I am watching tv) and Floyd flares at me, every time I turn around to look at him xD like "Don't stare at me!!!" I'm like FINE GAWD! xD


It's pretty funny! It's like they can sense that you're looking at them. My girl is a little attention hog and will just wiggle around for attention just to get you to look at her. My boy, on the other hand, is super territorial and doesn't like it when pellets are invading his home. xD He flares at them too before eating them violently.


----------



## CrazyDiamond (Feb 20, 2013)

bettacrazygirl86 said:


> It's pretty funny! It's like they can sense that you're looking at them. My girl is a little attention hog and will just wiggle around for attention just to get you to look at her. My boy, on the other hand, is super territorial and doesn't like it when pellets are invading his home. xD He flares at them too before eating them violently.


XD omg lol looking at them is offensive I guess lol but he is only like that when he's built a bubble nest, he gets really crazy and everything sets him off, everything!


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

CrazyDiamond said:


> XD omg lol looking at them is offensive I guess lol but he is only like that when he's built a bubble nest, he gets really crazy and everything sets him off, everything!


Wow. xD Mine isn't even working on a bubble nest right now and he's vicious.


----------



## CrazyDiamond (Feb 20, 2013)

xD he's just a mean fish lol


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

bettacrazygirl86 said:


> Wow. xD Mine isn't even working on a bubble nest right now and he's vicious.


oh, that explains the hypersensitivity and the jumping when I fed him, he was building a bubble nest.


----------



## SunshineSulie (Mar 16, 2013)

My betta gets excited when I sit down to do homework. This week I have been doing a lot of labs for my science courses, and with me gone so often, she got all pissy. When I went to feed her she wouldn't eat, not until I came and sat at the desk her aquarium is on. Lol ol.


----------



## CrazyDiamond (Feb 20, 2013)

my Freddie's making a bubble nest now!
Yeah I yelled at Floyd once and it scared the crap out of him XD he was digging up the new sword plant I had put in his tank and I turned and saw and screamed "FLOYD!" like he was my naughty kid lol he darted into his cave like WOOPS! LOL Bad fish >_>


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

My girl was digging up the Corkscrew Val I planted in her side of the tank. I joke and say she's treasure hunting, because she's totally missing the plant but thinks she's going to dig it up anyway.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Perseus seems to know his name, he will be hiding somewhere is his tank and I call his name and he peeks at me from behind a leave or something its so cute...lol I also make the fishy face at him and sometimes he will do it back at me, he is very smart.

He also sees very well and notices everything around his tank and I have to be careful what I sit there because some things he does not like. He doesnt like the jar with a blue lib on it, the NLS pellet jar he goes wild when he sees it and flares at it...lol I have to hid it when I feed him cause if he sees it he will not eat and swims away. 

I have heard people say Bettas are water puppies and to me they really seem like they are, Perseus still amazes me and I never tire of watching him. I have had him over 10 months now and still each morning feels like Christmas cause I am so excited to see him and he knows when I come into the room where he is and swims over to greet me. I love my Betta !!!!


----------



## Melodica (Dec 2, 2012)

My boy who was recently sick has gotten to where he'll sometimes flare at me when I look into his tank. He never did that before, so it's kinda weird, but funny.

Once one of my boys scared the mess out of me. I was looking in the tank at the filter or something, then when I looked back to where the fish was, his face was almost pressed up against the glass and he was flaring. I actually shrieked and jumped back. I got the impression that he was laughing to himself as he swam away. Such personality in their small packages!


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

jadaBlu said:


> I have 3 fish in close proximity to each other but separate tanks. I call their name and tell them how pretty they are. They generally only start getting more excited and wiggly (each time) when I specifically say their name.
> 
> It also seems like they can see fairly well if I start feed one that is a good distance away the other fish does his I am excited I am going to get fed dance. This does not occur until I pickup the food container and open the other tank.


My fish did that, sorta. If I came any where near the tank, he would swim up and get all excited. He would freak out for food, too.


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

I ADORE the wiggle dance!!! Only Rossi does it but it is when I say hi for the first time in the morning or before bed. Not with food though. It's adorable. Finn just swims up and pokes his head up for air, faces me, and blows a bubble. Then he gets food but if he doesn't see it, he gets really MAD and starts flipping his side and back and tail out of the water until you stick it in front of his face.


----------



## Allirane (Mar 24, 2013)

Whenever I look at Thyeo, he swings his head and looks at me. We stare at each other for a while and he'll just look at me. It's hilarious. I've gotten him to where I can open the lid and shake the pellets. He zooms to the top and waits right by the filter.  IT'S ADORABLE. I have tried calling him by name, but he just looks at me like, "Not today, honey" Haha


----------



## Allirane (Mar 24, 2013)

PetMania said:


> My fish did that, sorta. If I came any where near the tank, he would swim up and get all excited. He would freak out for food, too.


Mine too  I love it  His guppy gal pals do the same, but they're kind of more crazy...


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Allirane said:


> Mine too  I love it  His guppy gal pals do the same, but they're kind of more crazy...


haha. So are my platys. when my betta was in there, they made him look slow and old. crazy fishes....


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

I have my 3 little boys in separate tanks next to each other too (with dividers between them) and I swear they know their names,I really believe they do.I talk to them all the time and they come straight to the front whenever they see me walk in the room,they can also all see me through the nearby window when I'm outside & when I tap on the window & call them they swim to the back to see what I'm doing.Also when I'm in the room on the computer or playing video games or something they swim around watching me & sometimes I'll look over & they'll just be sitting on their leaf hammock watching.Cuties!


----------

